

A company got screwed in the Facebook with a single customer complain - arunoda
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8199739/Social%20Marketing%20gone%20horribly%20wrong.pdf

======
arunoda
This is an incident take place in Facebook, related to a leading Sri Lankan
daily deals site named Anything.lk

This thread show's how they acted to the customer complains on facebook and
they got screwed.

As one commenter mentioned in the above thread, This materiel could be used to
show how care you should take on for your social media strategies.

~~~
mspeed
Your title makes it sound like the company got screwed, when it seems it's the
customer (you?) who was on the receiving end.

The he said/she said aside, the title and content are disingenuous at best.

------
droithomme
Impossible to tell what is really going on in these sorts of posts where
someone tries to escalate their anger at a company to posts on HN and probably
other boards as well.

From what I just read, the company tried to make accommodations and was
reasonable and polite and some of the people in the thread were being
troublemakers.

